# Importing flower bulbs with no soil?



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

A few months ago I read that it was allowable to bring flower bulbs into Mexico as long as they were not packaged or planted in soil. Most flower bulbs or corms come in sawdust or a shredded paper material. Now I can't find the place I read this nor can I find it in the agriculture import laws.
I want to bring some bulbs in with me and would like to have the relevant law printed out in case I have any issues. Anyone know where I can find it?
Or did I dream it? LOL

Thanks


----------

